# How deep is Leesville?



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

My buddy and I want to go and take his Lake Erie boat which is a deep v but we're worried it's too shallow like Mosquito?


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

what size bout is it ? the thing is the ramps would be the thing, not suited for large boats and parking with a long trailer would be the next thing, it was all made for small boats back then and not much has changed in 70 years down there, remember its only a 10 hp lake, its plenty deep for any boat but you have to watch in places.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

The ramps are one of the deeper ones we have on the inland lakes at least the ones by the dam it is a 9.9 lake though just so you know. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

I know Petersburg marina ramp is 3-4 feet deep. Can't tell you about South Fork (formerly Clows) Long lengths of the lake can run 25'+ with areas near the damn hitting in the 40s. If you can get it out of the launches you will be fine.

"A bad day fishing beats a day at work anytime!"


----------

